# Reptiles need support, could we form an organisation?



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Theres no major organisation in this country to protect or publicise the welfare of captive reptiles or certain other exotics in this country..

So would anyone on here be interested in starting something off? even if its just to raise awareness, as reptiles are quite misunderstood in this country. And loads of people buy them without fully knowing what to do.. when either somehting goes wrong or the animals grow too big.

So could we do it? everything has to start somewhere so why not this...


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

Im in definately. The RSPCA and RSPB started like this so why cant we do it


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

we should make a site and link it ti the forum ect put all the care sheets on the site and all shows and everything itd be good


----------



## ollieboy (Dec 16, 2008)

Think its a great idea


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice to see theres some support , but i think the reptile community seriously lacking something like this.. and it could only help improve it.


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

web site is a fantastic idea - we would possibly need a committee,college lecturers possibly, members on here from different areas etc.
Would also need to look into how to set it up and make it a national thing like rspca etc - ie sponsorship etc.
This wont be a small task ot even an easy one BUT if we all work together then it will be accomplished


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

vikki3683 said:


> web site is a fantastic idea - we would possibly need a committee,college lecturers possibly, members on here from different areas etc.
> Would also need to look into how to set it up and make it a national thing like rspca etc - ie sponsorship etc.
> This wont be a small task ot even an easy one BUT if we all work together then it will be accomplished


Yeah if people with experience were to get involved, it'd make the whole thing alot easier..


----------



## kevin cross (Mar 25, 2008)

sounds like a plan to me


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

sounds good to me..... and if theres people willing to donate their time (i am!) theres the opportunity to educate at schools.... get some education in while they are young.


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

i will contact the college on monday - the one i start at in september - they have a reptile department.


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

ok - lets get this started then guys 
educate at schools is a fab idea - maybe contact zoos etc, let them know what we want to do and see if they can help.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

ok i think we all need to start putting our feelers out and see where we would be easily recieved..... people who are up for it who have kids or other young rellies could ask at their schools.
who here can do web design and is up for building or coroborating on a web site?
who here already rescues reptiles and do they have maybe a database on reptile injuries or just some graphic photos of them?


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> ok i think we all need to start putting our feelers out and see where we would be easily recieved..... people who are up for it who have kids or other young rellies could ask at their schools.
> who here can do web design and is up for building or coroborating on a web site?
> who here already rescues reptiles and do they have maybe a database on reptile injuries or just some graphic photos of them?


Yeah well even if its advising people you know who want/own reptiles.. like i have friends who know nothing about snakes but like the ideas of the massive ones (so far managed to persuade em not to buy em)

But i think things like massive snakes, monitors,any DWA need educating on. Not only for care (but like in places where people have had petitions to stop extremely capable people owning them) 

But yeah websites a top idea! if anyone knows someone who could do something like that..


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

sandmatt said:


> Yeah well even if its advising people you know who want/own reptiles.. like i have friends who know nothing about snakes but like the ideas of the massive ones (so far managed to persuade em not to buy em)
> 
> But i think things like massive snakes, monitors,any DWA need educating on. Not only for care (but like in places where people have had petitions to stop extremely capable people owning them)
> 
> But yeah websites a top idea! if anyone knows someone who could do something like that..


 sounds good... but i think we would need to be completely honest about things.
me personally... well i think its kids that absorb the education side of things the best, most adults are too stuck in their ways and they always believe their way is the best way, and if they want a massive snake than they are going to get a massive snake, not always true, but it does happen.
im thinking that taking some reptiles or inverts to schools and teaching kids something about them and their needs, explaning to them about how they are often bought by people who dont know how to care for them and what happens to these reptiles with improper care.
I'd also like to children to see certain bite wounds from reptiles to show what sort of damage they can do, and which snakes are not the sort of "friend" they should get to start with.
i think with kids, getting them to contribute to their elders education would be fantastic..... maybe getting the kids to draw a poster about reptiles and how they should only be kept if your going to do it properly...
maybe reward the best poster with a small prize? hey we could even judge the poster on here or on the proposed website.
12 schools- 12 months, if someones capable we could make a calendar in the future and sell it for the care of some of the victims of abuse that some of our rescuers take in.
The possibilities are endless and if enough people are up for this, we could go uk wide and make a difference. we definately have enough members up and down the country


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Absolutely awesome idea. Is there anything as a 12 year old I can do to contribute?


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> sounds good... but i think we would need to be completely honest about things.
> me personally... well i think its kids that absorb the education side of things the best, most adults are too stuck in their ways and they always believe their way is the best way, and if they want a massive snake than they are going to get a massive snake, not always true, but it does happen.
> im thinking that taking some reptiles or inverts to schools and teaching kids something about them and their needs, explaning to them about how they are often bought by people who dont know how to care for them and what happens to these reptiles with improper care.
> I'd also like to children to see certain bite wounds from reptiles to show what sort of damage they can do, and which snakes are not the sort of "friend" they should get to start with.
> ...


Yeah you've probably got a point there, kids always have an enthusiasm for different things, everyone used to love the animal shows at my old schools(only ever had one reptile), but you've got some good ideas there! and yeah thres members on here alone all over the UK, if everyone did their small bit.

Also there seems to be alot of complaints about pet shops, not quite sure what we could do with no power of the law behind us, but maybe persuade people to buy from reptile friendly breeders/shops?


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

repkid said:


> Absolutely awesome idea. Is there anything as a 12 year old I can do to contribute?


i think you and your age group would be the ones to tell us oldies how we would best serve your age group and younger with the education. what sort of things would they want to see? 
Even as an example that age is no barrier to being a responsible herp keeper. If we can arrange this, maybe you could help with a presentation at your own school.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> i think you and your age group would be the ones to tell us oldies how we would best serve your age group and younger with the education. what sort of things would they want to see?
> Even as an example that age is no barrier to being a responsible herp keeper. If we can arrange this, maybe you could help with a presentation at your own school.


That would be an awesome idea. Although as far as I know I am the only one of about 1500 students that keeps reptiles.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

sandmatt said:


> Yeah you've probably got a point there, kids always have an enthusiasm for different things, everyone used to love the animal shows at my old schools(only ever had one reptile), but you've got some good ideas there! and yeah thres members on here alone all over the UK, if everyone did their small bit.
> 
> Also there seems to be alot of complaints about pet shops, not quite sure what we could do with no power of the law behind us, but maybe persuade people to buy from reptile friendly breeders/shops?


you've got a point, some pet shops are quite a large problem, they buy in cheap and sell for a large profit without giving correct advice and sometimes the reptiles are less than healthy.
At best, we could just offer them the right to print off care sheets from the proposed website, give a hint or 2 here and there, try to be helpful rather than confrontational.
in the future maybe some sort of certificate for the GOOD shops?
i dont know, im open to ideas on it .


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

repkid said:


> That would be an awesome idea. Although as far as I know I am the only one of about 1500 students that keeps reptiles.


which is the Best!!!
you having a wealth of information that other students dont know about and more than probably your teachers.
you are actually fantasticly placed to be quite an influence.


----------



## start-up (Feb 28, 2008)

i'm in


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

This is absolutely fantastic - all the support already and we only mentioned the suggestion. 
I know someone who owns a shop and takes in rescues - ill speak to him when i get back from holiday monday - i have a couple off him as rescues too.
How many of us are on facebook? maybe start a group/cause on there?
i am administrator for a website already - ill speak to the owner of it and see how we start our own up etc.
I think we need to have a committee - or something along those lines.
Calender is a great suggestion.
Im getting all excited now!!!! lol
but as i said earlier - the rspca and the bird one started like this so why the hell cant we do it?!


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

vikki3683 said:


> This is absolutely fantastic - all the support already and we only mentioned the suggestion.
> I know someone who owns a shop and takes in rescues - ill speak to him when i get back from holiday monday - i have a couple off him as rescues too.
> How many of us are on facebook? maybe start a group/cause on there?
> i am administrator for a website already - ill speak to the owner of it and see how we start our own up etc.
> ...


Im pretty sure we can do this!!!
im on facebook just give me the nod if someone wants to start a facebook group.
A committee sounds great or to keep it a joint effort.... liasons for each area?
Your right the RSPCA started from something small and so did the PDSA.

sandmatt, you have come up with a fantastic idea!!!


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

it was a joint idea - lol
i think liaisons for each area would be better than a committee actually come to think of it.
Who wants to start the facebook group? a group and a cause maybe?


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a facebook account but never use it lol.

But yeah I guess I could TRY and sort a presentation out or something at the school, but I would need someone to influence the school. If this did become a charity like the RSPCA then that would be great because from there you could send out suggestion letters to schools and stuff. I could be a voluntary member lol.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Vikki deserves most of the credit in this!

But yeah anything that'll help get the word around... hopefully it'll grow quite quickly


----------



## trauts2002 (Nov 28, 2008)

start-up said:


> i'm in


Me too!!!

I have some software for the building of websites (as do a number of people im sure), and domain names for websites are very cheap these days, only a few £ a year (depending on what name is chosen and whether .com, .co.uk ect is used) and when hosted by certain companies they can be hosted for free!

The whole idea, aswell as the suggestions so far sound like a good plan to me.:2thumb:


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

sandmatt said:


> Vikki deserves most of the credit in this!
> 
> But yeah anything that'll help get the word around... hopefully it'll grow quite quickly



awwww thanks sweetheart. xxxx


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

what would i put for the facebook group and cause? Can i have suggestions please gys as i dont want to mess it up and look like a t*t. lol


----------



## trauts2002 (Nov 28, 2008)

vikki3683 said:


> what would i put for the facebook group and cause? Can i have suggestions please gys as i dont want to mess it up and look like a t*t. lol


Just a suggestion but as we all want to support reptiles ect, how about:
Reptile Support Group Uk?

Simple but sums it up dont you think..


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Just call it the name you gave me.. and put the reason for doing it, what the group would stand for etc. etc. could always use so more ideas tho...


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

i think what ill do if its ok with you guys is wait till tomorrow afternoon - see what other suggestions there are, then start the facebook thing. that way it will give people time to put forward their suggestions etc.
With the cause on facebook you need to list aims etc......up to 3 suggestions - oviously one of the aims is to raise awareness of reptile/exotic keeping - not sure if its worded properly and another aim i think is to help protect the exotic animals/keepers and reptiles/keepers - like the rspca etc


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

vikki3683 said:


> i think what ill do if its ok with you guys is wait till tomorrow afternoon - see what other suggestions there are, then start the facebook thing. that way it will give people time to put forward their suggestions etc.
> With the cause on facebook you need to list aims etc......up to 3 suggestions - oviously one of the aims is to raise awareness of reptile/exotic keeping - not sure if its worded properly and another aim i think is to help protect the exotic animals/keepers and reptiles/keepers - like the rspca etc


 
Yeah sounds like a plan  hopefully seeing as its the weekend a few more might pop in and suggest some things.


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

right im off to bed - will look at suggestions tomorrow and do the facebook group/cause.
Thanks for all the suggestions so far guys - you've been great - and to you matt - thanks for helping me out


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Im in

Surely there is a group or organisation in the US or even in europe that tries to do this already. We could try and find out and ask what they currently do and what works for them. Learn from their mistakes.

We all need to think up a vision statement, what we hope to accomplish as a jumping off point like the rspca have which is to protect animals from cruelty hence the name. We could get a place like proteus involved as they have a lot of rescues in and well known already, bet they have plenty of pics to use.

Really need to think which part we all think we should work on first
Rescue
Education
Better conditions for herps in standard pet shops
And so on

We cant do everything straight away.

Anyway I have rattled enough.:blush:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

I really hope you guys realise what a HUGE task your undertaking if you want this to succeed. You'll need to be tough, stubborn, cheeky and down right perserverant. Ill gladly help with ideas etc, i cant be too involved as final year at uni but i love organising things.

Its obvious resources in the broad sense are none so rather than start from scratch build on what their already is. Heres few ideas.

A regional/national rehoming database is a must, one has been attempted but staying on top of it would be a full time job. Need to devise a simple yet effective way of inputting data into a searchable database and host it online, also needs to be secure to stop hackers, pranks etc.

Register of all reptile rehoming centres in UK, with any specialities they have, contact big rehomers, RSPCA, reptile shops for this they'll know who takes in what. On top of this a list of reptile vets also divided by area (possibly steal it off this forum if ask nicely).

I like personally idea of certificate or award system for approved shops. Although a cynical person may see this as futile. Its all down to how serious you want to take this. Shops arent going to take kindly to being rated/inspected by someone with no authority, which has made me wonder why not work with the RSPCA. Has anyone contacted them? They cant be ignorant towards the growing trend in keeping exotic animals so why not put forward that you have a group of dedicated volunteers who want to work with the RSPCA in promoting responsible, ethical and positive exotic keeping. Never know RSPCA may even help with funds/contacts/publicity if they like the idea.

Charity number - investigate what it will exactly take to register as a charity (something to do with benefiting the community). Having a charity number is invaluable and will raise the profile of the society and also make it appear a bit more professional.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

This is a very good idea, but a very long hard task, ONE THOUGH THAT IS WELL WORTH TAKING ON, PROVIDED THE COMMITMENT COMES IN FROM NOT ONLY THE "ELECTED" COMMITEE BUT KEEPERS IN GENERAL

Setting up a charity is easy once you have have decided all of your memorandum of articles and set all of the goals that you hope to achieve

Somebody di mention earlier in this thread about the dedicated rescue centres that are dotted around the country, these would be a very good place to start gathering info on what we actually need in respect of the proper education and care advice that you need when keeping these animals, after all they do see the real care that some people give (or lack of) and the paticular "problem" animals that constantly need rescuing.

A full list of proper reptile vets is another very good idea, after all a lot of the problems that turn up when the call comes in "my snake is ill what do i do" is being able to recomend a good vet relatively local to where they live,

Species specific commitee members is a must as well, thus having a readily avaliable library of info that anyone can call on

And lastly a totally independant image, away from all other associations and all forums, not that there is anything wrong with these being involved in some waay, but for instance, would you go to, lets say, The RSPCA to find any info on keeping snakes or terrapins?, and you must be totally approachable and speak in laymens terms not bamboozel new keepers with too many technical terms.

These are only my views and opinions but i do seriously think that something like this is well overdue!


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

this sounds like an amazing perfect idea, its just got to happen. Im 15 and I am always advising friends who are getting into reptiles (because of me). people are always looking after their pets wrongly because (the guy at the shop said ...)!!! shop assistants giving bad info !!!:devil:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

wow it seems like so many people are very positive on this.

i gree with so many of the afore mentioned ideas it just boggles the mind.
we dont as yet have resources such as funding but what we do have is the will to do something. what do we have right now?
*volunteers
*ideas
*access to vet lists
*real people who have experience in cleaning up other peoples mistakes and negligence where herps are concerned.
*Care sheets (if theres a sheet we dont have i can find it)



As for the certificate idea, i can easily come up with one, but we would need to decide on exactly what we want said on this certificate and what standards a shop would have to acheive to be awarded one and who would check out and verify those standards.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

This is sounding more and more positive which is GREAT!

I will be so pleased if this is pulled off.


----------



## jdad1985 (Jan 18, 2009)

Im definately up for that. Where to start though??


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

This has been taken from an email i have recieved from a close friend whom i asked for some thoughts..............................


If you see it as a specalist reptile welfare group, whos aims would be to include education and be to include education and, then it seems like a great idea.

You would need to ensure the right people are placed in the right places, a desire to help is not enough, they would need to know what they are talking about etc.

For example, what if a shop was reported to the society.
Who, and how would that be delt with. what pressure could be used, how far would the society be willing to go, would it be willing to take private action against the shop?

If so how would it be funded? a registered charity? how could that be run? by whom? 

The rspca dont carry any more 'clout' than anyone else, they just have support from the right places and funds to carry out prossicutions, its this that makes them a force to be reckoned with.

If the 'new society' was able to back itself up where needed, either by contacts or action, then I think its a worth while cause.

However, if it is a group of well meaning people with no real aim or method, then I belive with our hobby it will get now where.

Something along these lines was tried a year or so ago, the PKA, but it fell flat on its face with internal squabbles.




*we need to decide the main aims.........*to introduce education and welfare issues i think sums it to a t.
When i get home on monday and im on my own pc i will start to compile a 'file' of things eg/ vets, rehoming centres.....also a list of people whom wants to be involved...contact details etc as i think we need to speak on the phone/meet up etc instead of doing it all via the computer.
We need to decide the 'committee/representitives' of each area so people know whom to contact at the moment.
I think we ned to put our heads together and come up with a plan - one that people cant say no to. maybe all write our own and put them together etc.
..........There is someone i would like to help out....a couple of people actually - i will speak to them about it.....but all im going to say is to get this up and running and turn this 'dream' into a 'reality' we need to put personal differences etc behind us when it comes to doing this
* 

*


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Count me in  

24 years cleaning up reptile mistakes on the sanctuary side (reptihope) as well as keeping and breeding our own reps (reptileader)

I'm an ex reptile vet nurse and spent many a time going round doing talks charity events ect and I'm part of BRAS the (show) so sure you can make use of us?
paula xx


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

will definately call on you for help Paula. thank you


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

vikki3683 said:


> will definately call on you for help Paula. thank you


Your welcome 
glad t be of help p xx


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

If this is to be a UK wide thing then you can count me in.. we are trying to so something similar here in Northern Ireland. (very small steps and patience)


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

the aim is for it to be uk wide




LeviathanNI said:


> If this is to be a UK wide thing then you can count me in.. we are trying to so something similar here in Northern Ireland. (very small steps and patience)


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

So looks like we're pretty spread across UK which isnt bad thing but does make meeting up a pain. I should be living in Scotland forever come June so ill glady be one of the representatives for Scotland.

I think someone needs to take charge of this, in my experience groups of people trying to organise themselves is a mess. Needs at least one person to organise the people. So whos that going to be?


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

i think sandmatt and myself


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I think you can count on an Ulster* section...


*this is the best, non divisive name imo..


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

So ideally we need a positive first step.. as its all ideas right now, would it be something like setting up a website? organising a commitee to help develop ideas? And a number of other things...

But yeah as said above there ideally needs to bet a set of guidelines as to what we want to achieve and what we'd be representing. Then it'd make it easier to become official and recognised.


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

i think we should start with forming a committee then go from there


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

vikki3683 said:


> i think we should start with forming a committee then go from there


Wont we need to get some solid commitments from people?


----------



## Allan1981111 (Jan 19, 2009)

lookin at thi post ova last week it all sounds quite intresting so if there is anythin u wud like me 2 do vik jus let me k Hun. x x x x


----------



## Allan1981111 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just sent u a pm. vik


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

ok i can offer several hours per week.
i can be available within a few miles of doncaster.
im happy to offer to bring along 2 snakes, and some frogs and geckos for talks and/or education purposes.
will be able to distribute posters/leaflets to schools and colleges in the area.

has anyone considered schools with pupils who have special needs? theres a school nearby with disabled pupils and another with deaf and blind pupils. touch is important to some of these and snakes provided they are hand tame would be great for them.
We need a friendly open approach and a positive image.
good propaganda is the best way to get notice.


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

This is a great idea.I will help where i can.Just had a quick google on registering a charity and until it has an income exceeding £5000 per annum it doesn't need to be registered.
On the fund raising side maybe a few breeders shows with a higher door price and profits going to the charity?


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> ok i can offer several hours per week.
> i can be available within a few miles of doncaster.
> im happy to offer to bring along 2 snakes, and some frogs and geckos for talks and/or education purposes.
> will be able to distribute posters/leaflets to schools and colleges in the area.
> ...


Thanks for the commitment , i dont have the resources to do talks etc. at schools, buts nice to see your willing to, but i tihnk posters and leaflets are a great idea! probably one of the best ways to get noticed.. But if we had posters,leaflets maybe even pet stores would allow us to have them in there. 

But i'm sure there are kids that's want to learn more about reptiles as they probably know next to nothing at a young age about them, and to show them that they aren something that could be embraced. But yeah also disabled children would be good to give them something new to experience.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

bbav said:


> This is a great idea.I will help where i can.Just had a quick google on registering a charity and until it has an income exceeding £5000 per annum it doesn't need to be registered.
> On the fund raising side maybe a few breeders shows with a higher door price and profits going to the charity?


 
Yeah that'd be a good idea once its up and running, though i think there'd need to be an idea of where the money was going before anything could be planned, as its not fair taking peoples money then not knowing what to do with it.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

I think this is all coming across as running before walking. Going into schools is great yeh but the technicalities are not so good. Are you CRB checked? Do you have PLI? Its whole different kettle of fish.

Think Sandmatt et al need to sit down, devise guidelines then open them up to criticism. Theres no way this can be created via this forum by X amount of people, we're not all on same wavelength. 

So take the floor sandmatt and vikki, this is your baby.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah as i said earlier its all ideas a first step needs to be taken somewhere so the right direction can be taken.. just need to figure out what the best first step is!


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

I cant do alot till i get home monday evening - i can then sit at my own pc and brainstorm etc. I will contact the college and see what they suggest - i also know some shop owners and breeders - ill talk it over with them also.
We need/i need a list of people who *will committ *to this. Can people either pm me or e mail me with contact details etc. people who will committ need to be 110% sure this is what they want to do as it is going to take a long time to do this and it will not be easy - we will be up against many hurdles and to get over them we will need to work together.
Before we even think about going into schools etc we need to sit down - set some guidelines, get proper advice about how to set this up properly etc. a group chat on msn possibly?
i think we need to start small - but look at the big picture - expand it as and when it is able to do so - if we leap before we jump then we will fall flat on our faces.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

vikki3683 said:


> I cant do alot till i get home monday evening - i can then sit at my own pc and brainstorm etc. I will contact the college and see what they suggest - i also know some shop owners and breeders - ill talk it over with them also.
> We need/i need a list of people who *will committ *to this. Can people either pm me or e mail me with contact details etc. people who will committ need to be 110% sure this is what they want to do as it is going to take a long time to do this and it will not be easy - we will be up against many hurdles and to get over them we will need to work together.
> Before we even think about going into schools etc we need to sit down - set some guidelines, get proper advice about how to set this up properly etc. a group chat on msn possibly?
> i think we need to start small - but look at the big picture - expand it as and when it is able to do so - if we leap before we jump then we will fall flat on our faces.


 
sounds about the right thing to do.
feel free to add me to msn, just send me a message so i know who im adding.
[email protected].


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

It would be good if this organisation was able to validate or endorse reptile courses and award star ratings to pet shops who conform to the guidelines and have good practice. It might even be worth contacting local authorities with regard to offering training to pet shop inspectors.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Feel free to post your ideas on here, everyones come out with something good so far!

But as vikki said we need at least a few people who will commit so we can brain storm properly. So if anyones interested feel free to join.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

vikki3683 said:


> I cant do alot till i get home monday evening - i can then sit at my own pc and brainstorm etc. I will contact the college and see what they suggest - i also know some shop owners and breeders - ill talk it over with them also.
> We need/i need a list of people who *will committ *to this. Can people either pm me or e mail me with contact details etc. people who will committ need to be 110% sure this is what they want to do as it is going to take a long time to do this and it will not be easy - we will be up against many hurdles and to get over them we will need to work together.
> Before we even think about going into schools etc we need to sit down - set some guidelines, get proper advice about how to set this up properly etc. a group chat on msn possibly?
> i think we need to start small - but look at the big picture - expand it as and when it is able to do so - if we leap before we jump then we will fall flat on our faces.


in order to go into any school/workplace/public area with an animal you need to have public liability insurance and also be CRB checked to work with under 18s. that all costs money. The more places you intend to visit, the more animals you intend to take, the more money it costs. basic PLI to take a cornsnake into a school for DISPLAY purposes ( no touching) is going to be atleast £475 a year for 2-3 emplotyees. Also how are you going to get there? do you expect the school to pay you? cos if you do you need to tie in the presentation with relavent keyskills and the national curriculum. So you need a quailifed teacher to help make sure its all age and education relevant. where will that money come from? you need investors.....how will you get investors? you need to write a detailed plan of what you need to do , who you need to involve and what "public/well known figures" you need to get on board to endorse the venture and in turn, raise the profile. the chances of this going national ( and succeeding) are extremely slim to start with. you need to start small and gradually expand. every single thing any group does costs money....internet subscription.....flyers.....phone calls..... who is going tpo pay for that? and if one person pays more than another does that mean they have more power??


they best way forward ( as i see it) is for every region/town/village to start its OWN group, independant of each other and then to come together under an umberella heading. as it becomes established, if every local member paid say £5 a year membership, £3 could be for the local group and £2 for the national, it would give you a starting point. every meeting could have an entry fee of £3 to cover the room and costs for speakers/refreshemnts etc. then of course you can look to national symposiums. but thats way, way in the future. 

But its a nice idea, it will be interesting to see if anything comes of it of if this thread dies a death like all of the other " lets start a national camapign to rid the world of animal crulety" threads. good luck and if you need any advice, feel free to PM me.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

fantapants said:


> in order to go into any school/workplace/public area with an animal you need to have public liability insurance and also be CRB checked to work with under 18s. that all costs money. The more places you intend to visit, the more animals you intend to take, the more money it costs. basic PLI to take a cornsnake into a school for DISPLAY purposes ( no touching) is going to be atleast £475 a year for 2-3 emplotyees. Also how are you going to get there? do you expect the school to pay you? cos if you do you need to tie in the presentation with relavent keyskills and the national curriculum. So you need a quailifed teacher to help make sure its all age and education relevant. where will that money come from? you need investors.....how will you get investors? you need to write a detailed plan of what you need to do , who you need to involve and what "public/well known figures" you need to get on board to endorse the venture and in turn, raise the profile. the chances of this going national ( and succeeding) are extremely slim to start with. you need to start small and gradually expand. every single thing any group does costs money....internet subscription.....flyers.....phone calls..... who is going tpo pay for that? and if one person pays more than another does that mean they have more power??
> 
> 
> they best way forward ( as i see it) is for every region/town/village to start its OWN group, independant of each other and then to come together under an umberella heading. as it becomes established, if every local member paid say £5 a year membership, £3 could be for the local group and £2 for the national, it would give you a starting point. every meeting could have an entry fee of £3 to cover the room and costs for speakers/refreshemnts etc. then of course you can look to national symposiums. but thats way, way in the future.
> ...


 
Yeah the ideas there but theres not an overall amount of support.. But the local groups sound like the best idea, as theres not really enough people to make anything work nationwide. But if anyone wants to start this off properly, it might be able to work.


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

only just noticed this thread would be more than happy to get involved. I do this the separate groups is the best idea!


----------



## arthur cooke (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi, I do wish you lots of luck but I feel that you will have problems trying to rate petshops or regulate them. I can tell you from my experience with the FBH that they won't play ball.
You might also run into legal problems if you rate a shop to show it's not very good.
cheers arthur.


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

yea, what happened to this? i would help out but you need some sort of bank account to be able to pay for things, theres going to be a lot of costs, how are they going to be covered?

and who is going to be in charge of the money? etc etc.

i work in marketing, so let me know if you guys want any advise.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Why not all join and support your local reptile clubs ?


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

sorry ive not posted - ive not been well.
thanks for all of your ideas and suggestions.
Can people please pm me or e mail me - [email protected] - i can then see how many people are available etc and we can go from there.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I think everyone interested in this should either join and contribute to an existing local club/group, or attempt to setup their own club/group.

See how much time it takes, see how little support there really is, see how little people really commit and how unreliable they are, see how hard it is to find venues for any kind of meetings etc etc etc.

I'd recommend that approach so you can arm yourselves with the experience to even try this. It's much more frustrating that you can imagine, you'll be pulling your hair out, but if you really do want to do it, start small and work up 

Lotte***


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Am I missing something here??

There are numerous reptile groups/clubs/societies up and down the country, many of which put on shows and displays to educate non-keepers.

The majority of these clubs are all affiliated to the Federation of British Herpetologists, which was established to protect reptile keepers, their interests, and the right to keep these animals. It is the FBH who are consulted for changes to legislation, and who tried to negotiate a Memorandum of Understanding with the RSPCA concerning herpetological issues.

So, while the idea you have is good, it is already in place.


----------



## DolphinPython (Jun 29, 2008)

i think the idea of paying 5 pound a year ( 3 to the regional group , 2 to the national group) is a great idea! and a good way to get some money. count me in


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Im in.. i could use ftp and website management... could also keep the website hosted with the current website i have... however a new domain would have to be payed for..

add me on msn at [email protected]

: victory:


----------

